# Anyone Dealt with Sunrise Property Preservation out of San Diego



## tlcinspection (Jun 27, 2015)

I completed some work for this company and I am Now getting the Run around getting paid..only one contact Ricky Jackson..San Diego Licensing has No record of them, address is a house in a residential area..6 Years in the business and i should have done my Research first..only out a couple hundred but wanted to reach out and see if there were others who may have Dealt with them..


----------



## Deek (Aug 23, 2016)

I did a yard cut for them last week and now old Richard want even answer the phone . Before that he was running me down . So I guess I want be getting paid too.


----------



## tlcinspection (Jun 27, 2015)

*"Update" on Sunrise Preservation out of San Diego*

Yep...got Stiffed by them..Turned Them In And I Placed Liens ..
Richard Jackson and Brenda Nunez.Sunrise Preservation out Of San Diego CA...opened there Business in 11/2015 working out of a house..I'm sure Brenda Nunez is a Real name do to the Business License I Viewed But O' Ricky is probably Fake and the two Have probably Scammed Before..We Need a List all of us can View and "Add To" for all These Company's/People Not Paying...


----------



## Deek (Aug 23, 2016)

He want answer the phone anymore since I completed his yards


----------



## Native Development (Oct 6, 2016)

I am gettting scammed by Sunrise as well. I am contacting MCS today. I have already started the process. Can you send me your information to add to their report? I am working on getting established with MCS and hopefully take over the jobs.


----------



## Native Development (Oct 6, 2016)

@ tlc... Can you call me and tell me how you filed the liens. We have 16 properties to file on. I dont know where to start!


----------



## Native Development (Oct 6, 2016)

Can you contact me about how to file the lien for Sunrise?


----------



## TripleG (Apr 17, 2015)

I would set up a Google Voice acct and call him through that. Record it for the future. Chances are he is still accepting phone calls for other people he is about to screw.

Little known fact about this business I've never seen posted about. You CAN sue the Clients in Small Claims Court in the state you did the work in. I sued in Mass because the "Client" refused payment in full for work done in RI and CT and won. They tried to claim I live in RI and I sued the man owning the company and not the company. Both of which were denied before he had a chance to finish the sentences. Go read your states Small Claims Court rules and regulations and go that route if the max amt. is more than what is owed. No show's = winning and then warrants can be issued to force them to pay. Confiscations of property can also be done, if it's allowed in that state.

If the people I sued (whom I know reference this forums) now try to sue me for "defamation of character" which they threatened me with...Go ahead. make my day.....*Again*. :vs_cool:


----------



## Mosem (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm in the same spot. Did a lot of work for this company, haven't received payment. Said last week a check was sent nothing so far. Has anyone else been paid yet?


----------



## Deek (Aug 23, 2016)

No the guy is a crook. The check ain't coming


----------



## tlcinspection (Jun 27, 2015)

here is Tricky Ricky's cell number 619-402-5396..lite it up!!
also be sure to file a complaint with the California Attorney Generals Office..
you can do it on line..second Call MCS..send there Billing dept an Invoice for all the jobs you have completed ([email protected]).. also everybody should be posting on craigslist to warn others about this slim ball..the owner of this Scam company is Brenda Nunez so Make sure she is mention...


----------



## brooks (Jan 15, 2014)

I took a chance with them also. I'm hoping that if we tell MCS that we can put liens on their properties, they might be willing to pay us for our work. Good thing it was only mowing and winterizations.


----------

